# Question about weight



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

So in preparation for my surgery (tomorrow actually) I've been taking anti-thyroid meds to get me out of my hyper state. Now I've swung well into hypo - dear lord and I thought hyper was bad. However, my endo and my endo surgeon prefer I be hypo or low normal for surgery. Sadly, this has added about ten MORE pounds on me in the last few weeks. How long after surgery were you finally able to get your weight under control? And should I expect to gain even more right after surgery? Just curious.....

Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hypo sure is not fun, is it?!?! It has taken me a long time to get my weight under control. I went kind of hypo after surgery, and it took me awhile to get to be able to exercise regularly, but now that I can exercise and eat like a normal person instead of a crazed junk food junkie....things are well!

I wish you all the best for the surgery and recovery. Be kind to yourself, life will get normal again, be patient.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It really depends on how long it takes for you to find a medication and dose that works for you. It took me 6-8 months. I gained 27 pounds. Lost 15 without much work. The remaining 12 o so are kinda sticky, but my entire body composition has changed as well (um, suddenly I have boobs), so it doesn't "look" like I have extra weight. In fact, most people are telling me I am looking thin.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> It really depends on how long it takes for you to find a medication and dose that works for you. It took me 6-8 months. I gained 27 pounds. Lost 15 without much work. The remaining 12 o so are kinda sticky, but my entire body composition has changed as well (um, suddenly I have boobs), so it doesn't "look" like I have extra weight. In fact, most people are telling me I am looking thin.


Interestingly when hormones are in balance, the breasts are usually enhanced. My experience was the same.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> Interestingly when hormones are in balance, the breasts are usually enhanced. My experience was the same.


REALLY?! How interesting! My college roomie got married last month and she was convinced I had some cosmetic enhancements done.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Interestingly when hormones are in balance, the breasts are usually enhanced. My experience was the same.


I'm still waiting for mine...!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Diva, (lovin' the name!!!) you are in my prayers for a speedy recovery. You are going to do great...Don't worry about the weight - it will come off. Eat right, exercise and just enjoy FEELING GOOD without the "beast"! Every time I get upset about not being at my "old weight" - I just think how bad I felt and how great I feel now - it will all work out! God bless.


----------

